# Fate of the 2009 movie U.S.S. Enterprise



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Well I recently received an answer from a comment I posted on 
Round 2's blog regarding the fate of the 2009 movie U.S.S.Enterprise
that statement reads as follows;

"On the new Star Trek Stuff. I doubt we would explore doing any of
that subject matter for a VERY long time if at all unfortunately".

So what that says to me is that it's open season for this subject,
and since some companies have already jumped on the band wagon
and have alreday released a few subjects from 2009ST I was
wondering has anyone been considering moving forward and
producinig the federation flagship?

She really should be kitted, comments, hopes, fears, gripes, all are
welcome.

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

OH Please NO,not again.............


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

It's...alive. It's ALIVE !

God help us all....


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Must fight the urge to comment furthur.....


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Hey, gee... I was wondering when someone would bring this up - uh - OH. THAT ship. It shouldn't be kitted, it should be erased!

Glad I got that in early!

Scott


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Although I know it would be more fun to comment than kicking a bag full of cats.....

it's like shooting fish in a barrel......

....just say NO!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Revell will make it


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

there should be a sticky for those who want it and a sticky who want to bash the hell out of it


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

*James Tiberius* posted:



> there should be a sticky for those who want it and a sticky who want to bash the hell out of it


I agree.

Now it that "bash" as in kitbash? Or just plain "bash"?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Will the windows be symetrical? Will it have a kitchen or replicator technology? Will the Hangar Deck.....oops....Shuttle Bay, need to be foreshortened? Will it come with a scale brewery for the engine room?!!!!:freak: (Just having a bit of fun with a beaten to death subject. Please, don't take this seriously!:thumbsup


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

James Tiberius said:


> there should be a sticky for those who want it and a sticky who want to bash the hell out of it


I hope your right James.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I repeated my thread


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

My computer is acting funky tonight.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

James Tiberius said:


> Revell will make it


I hope so!


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Enough already! The ship was ugly and not even worth being a prize in a cereal box. Round 2 made an excellent decision to can this project. Hopefully this will be the end of this dicussion.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG...

Someone needs to put a moratorium on this particular topic. It's been discussed over and over, sometimes in multiple threads at the same time. That being said, people seem compelled to go down the same path and discuss the whys and why nots as though it's never been covered before. It makes me think that there are some of us that have the short term memory of a goldfish.

Aren't there enough models of the Enterprise as it is? There's the original, the A, the B, the C, D & E, not to mention the NX. In some cases there are multiple models of the same ship only in different scale.

I love Star Trek too, but... I don't even know what to say beyond that.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Isn't the toy enough?:thumbsup:


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Gemini1999 said:


> OMG...
> 
> Someone needs to put a moratorium on this particular topic. It's been discussed over and over, sometimes in multiple threads at the same time. That being said, people seem compelled to go down the same path and discuss the whys and why nots as though it's never been covered before. It makes me think that there are some of us that have the short term memory of a goldfish.
> 
> ...


Great!!! Glad to see some replies, well I will start here. Yes there have
been many different versions of the Enterprise that have been made
but......I don't think that anyone at this moment has produced a 
2009 Enterprise, my point was not how many A, B, C, D or E's have
been made rather why if Round 2 has decided to say they are not
going forward with 2009ENT is the idea of this kit being produced
by someone else such a touchy subject for some.

That's the interesting part for me, cause I did not like it all at first
but it kinda grew on me. I guess for some it did not.

fortress:dude:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ugly. Poo poo. Yuck.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

They have to do a kit so they can build up a couple for filming battle damaged sister ships in the next movie. How else would they do that???


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Uh, Kurok, CGI much?
As far as the new Enterprise, anybody have the same thoughts about the "D" when thay first saw her? I mean, talk about a malformed pancake. I'll build the 2009 because, " Keptin, it's the Enterprise.". I think the chacters were great, especially Bones.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

It grew on me a bit. I *have* the toy, after all.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Geez, it's not THAT bad. It's got a saucer, nacelles and a secondary hull like any other Starfleet ship. What? I had a bigger problem with the brewery than the ship from the outside. That's mainly what I hope they change next time around...or at least have beer mug holders built into the seats on the bridge!


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

I really LOVE this thread. I've never seen any subject illicit such a heart felt groan.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Chrisisall said:


> It grew on me a bit. I *have* the toy, after all.


Warts grow on people too. Just saying.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

It grew on me a bit...


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

The whole darn 2009 fleet has been produced, some even in 2
different scales.....why not the Enterprise? That's all I am saying.

fortress


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

It's a valid point.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Larva said:


> I really LOVE this thread. I've never seen any subject illicit such a heart felt groan.


I think you mean "elicit" don't you?


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

fortress said:


> why if Round 2 has decided to say they are not going forward with 2009ENT is the idea of this kit being produced by someone else such a touchy subject for some.


I would _highly doubt_ that such a kit will see the light of day before the next movie is released. Hopefully by then, some time will have passed in the Trek universe and the Enterprise will have undergone its first refit.

---------------


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah, oops. But that's not as funny.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

geeze i hope someone kits it...i liked her from day one.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Unless the merchandising does any better than the last film merchandise sales, this kit will never see the light of day, a sad but true fact. Toy and figure sales were reported as the worst of any Trek film to date, as of this post, stores all over the country cannot give this merchandise away, a bargan for anyone searching for this stuff.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

The new star trek film was better by far than any of the Next Gen movies, Voyager and Enterprise combined.

The Ship was great too, worried about size of the inside of the craft compared to the constraints of the outside shape? Have you ever seen the Episode The Galileo Seven? No fit issues there, or Lost in Space, or the Bird of Prey's in TNG?

Size is relative in star trek. 

Those of us who want one will buy it when it gets made, who cares if the toys don't sell well. You think that 8 year olds are going to be the ones building a 1/350 TOS? Really?

Its not like R2 or Revell would bank a whole series of different size toys, playsets, whatever. It would be one ship, and it desereves to be made before a 1k reliant, or Stargazer, or a new Excelsior. Its the HERO ship of the new franchise. 

It'll get made eventually. Round 2 would be stupid not to cash in on it somehow.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Sales of merchandise only bear on the subject in the decision to produce or not to produce the kit. No company in the business to make a profit on products they sell are willing to take a gamble on a licensed subject if similar licensed products tank in sales.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*which is worse*

better the movie vertion than the B and B TV ship.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> It'll get made eventually. Round 2 would be stupid not to cash in on it somehow.


Your optimisium is most impressive, seriously...good-luck with that!


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

ugh, ductape, we get it, you've taken over thread after thread after thread, just let those of us who want it discuss and hope without ridicule from you and other people who hate it.

I also had this opitmism when the 1/350 got canned repeatedly and guess what, here she is on the way.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

With Round 2 you can never really tell what they are going to
Do. They pretty much seem to want to re-release older OFP
Kits, which in some cases is smart and welcomed act , but I
Would also like for them to move forward and produce new
Subjects every once awhile. So we shall see indeed.

Fortress


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

James Tiberius said:


> The new star trek film was better by far than any of the Next Gen movies, Voyager and Enterprise combined.


My dog's poop smells far better than my neighbor's dog's poop. But it's still poop.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> The new star trek film was better by far than any of the Next Gen movies, Voyager and Enterprise combined.
> 
> The Ship was great too, worried about size of the inside of the craft compared to the constraints of the outside shape? Have you ever seen the Episode The Galileo Seven? No fit issues there, or Lost in Space, or the Bird of Prey's in TNG?
> 
> ...


Agreed,to me the '09 film was better than most post TOS Trek, with the exception of the Borg parts of "First Contact" and any episode or "Voyager" that featured the Doctor and or 7 of 9! 

I also like your points about the scaling and getting things to "fit" into a model that were built as sets designed to filming requierments. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> ugh, ductape, we get it, you've taken over thread after thread after thread, just let those of us who want it discuss and hope without ridicule from you and other people who hate it.
> 
> I also had this opitmism when the 1/350 got canned repeatedly and guess what, here she is on the way.


I have been nothing but polite and factual in my comments and I do seriously hope those of you who want this kit will eventually get it. You guys speculate why this or that happened, and I have tried to explain to you that these companys are in business to make money, pure and simple. And it goes against all principles of smart business to produce something...anything, not necessarily this kit that all indicators point to being a potential failure in sales.

I have nothing against any of you personally nor was any of my comments meant to be construed as personal attacks. If they were taken as such I humbly apologise. This is a discussion board, we discuss things here.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> I have been nothing but polite and factual in my comments and I do seriously hope those of you who want this kit will eventually get it. You guys speculate why this or that happened, and I have tried to explain to you that these companys are in business to make money, pure and simple. And it goes against all principles of smart business to produce something...anything, not necessarily this kit that all indicators point to being a potential failure in sales.
> 
> I have nothing against any of you personally nor was any of my comments meant to be construed as personal attacks. If they were taken as such I humbly apologise. This is a discussion board, we discuss things here.


And apparently THIS subject, over and over and over again.

To all of you who actually want this, sorry for your loss.

For all of those who don't, me included, we lucked out.

Can it end here? so much OTHER modeling to talk about.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

"Thanks folks, you've been great. Goodnight!"


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

If it does become a rerality then so be it, but I still fail to see why so many of you have the need to post thread after thread on the subject.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

If they finally make one, I'll most likely get it. If not, I won't cry because I have the Playmates toy that lights up.
Only TOS E needs to be perfect for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I believe it's another business decision.
They will probably wait to see if the second film is a success or not before possibly getting screwed if it is a flop.
In the meantime they are going for the safe bet, the TOS model we all want!


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

James Tiberius said:


> I also had this opitmism when the 1/350 got canned repeatedly and guess what, here she is on the way.


And if resources had been spent on the JJPrise instead we would _not_ be getting the 1/350 TOS Enterprise, so don't expect everyone to mourn the "loss".

---------------


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> My dog's poop smells far better than my neighbor's dog's poop. But it's still poop.


LOL. 
Still, I like the JJPrise. Better than the 'E', anyway. Well, a _little_ better.:freak:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I like the JJprise just fine, and if one ever gets released in styrene I'll buy it. I'm just tired of the same people saying the same things (both pro & con) almost every week, hence...:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse:
And yes, I know I can just not read the threads, but I keep hoping for something new, so sue me.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just Plain Al said:


> so sue me.


Umm, you are sued. Pay up! :lol:


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

:tongue:The check is in the mail.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just Plain Al said:


> :tongue:The check is in the mail.


Thank you Jack Burton!:thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I think the Abrams-prise (also known as the 'JJ-prise") is "icky", but if some of you want one, then I hope someone will make it for you.

Larry


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, Today I saw the current edition of the Star Trek Magazine. It did make mention of the next film and merchandising. I saw what appears to be a small minature of the J.J.Abrams Enterprise. It looks like a nice toy. Its not the Playmates one I'm pretty sure. The big thing is they are gearing up for this next film and it sounds like they are pushing the merchandise. It could be someone else has secured the rights and may be working on a model kit and as we get closer to the film we will hear about. As I said Paramount is pushing merchandise for this film. Maybe that breathes new life into a model kit of it. Also something was mentioned about the Enginnering section from the First J.J. Abrams Star Trek Film that many people felt it looked like a brewery well it sounds like they are going to change enginnering for the next film. The next Star Trek film opens in the Summer of 2012.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That sounds good all around!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Great news. I liked the first film, and with a few "tweeks" they can make it better. Perhaps if Round 2 wanted to put their resources into the TOS E, they allowed the license to laps for someone else to pick up. That glimmer of hope that was on horizon for the TOS E for so long may well be there for the new Enterprise. Time will tell!


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I also feel at 11 inches the Round 2 J.J. Abrams Enterprise was a bit too small. If another model company does produce a model kit of it for this upcoming film. I would like it to be around 20 inches long.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

fortress said:


> The whole darn 2009 fleet has been produced, some even in 2
> different scales.....why not the Enterprise? That's all I am saying.
> 
> fortress


I'm willing to bet the reason that the other fed ships were produced, was because they didn't want to step on R2's shoes expecting them to release the Enterprise. And they were betting that R2 simply wouldn't cover the others.

A mainstream kit would have been cheaper than the GK guys would be willing to sell it for.

Sort of like the Alliance 1/1000 refit vs. the R2 Refit - $75.00 vs. $25.00.

Now that it sounds like R2 isn't going to do it, I'll bet you see one of the GK guys decide to do it.

I'd be willing to bet someone will have one by WF 2012.

Personally, I'd never build the '09' Enterprise, but I'd use the saucer and nacelles for kit-bashing.
For me, that secondary hull HAS to go.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Young minds; fresh ideas...:lol:

My pet peeve was the 'neck' placement, but other than that, I thought it was okay. I like it enough to get a model if it comes out.

But if I'd had my way, TOS E would have been in STTMP, AND the Abrams movie!!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Chrisisall said:


> Young minds; fresh ideas...:lol:
> 
> My pet peeve was the 'neck' placement, but other than that, I thought it was okay. I like it enough to get a model if it comes out.
> 
> But if I'd had my way, TOS E would have been in STTMP, AND the Abrams movie!!!


Agreed about the neck, just a bit more forward would make the world of difference to me. Also, just a bit more "meat" on her bones toward the rear of the secondary hull wouldn't hurt either.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

RSN said:


> just a bit more "meat" on her bones toward the rear of the secondary hull wouldn't hurt either.:thumbsup:


I agree, but the neck is my main beef. Still, when I play with my Playmates toy, I do kinda like the blue bussards & deflector dish... for THAT design, at any rate. I hastily painted in the windows on it. It ain't a 'model', but it's nice enough. Except the sounds it made. I disabled that.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I just hate to see any scifi kit cancelled, whether I like the design or not.
Even if you do not like the ship, it can alway be bashed into something you do like.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Richard Baker said:


> Even if you do not like the ship, it can always be bashed into something you do like.


Now _there's_ an image.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

SteveR said:


> Now _there's_ an image.


I don't think he meant bashed with a hammer.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Nuke it from orbit - just to be sure


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

USS Atlantis said:


> Nuke it from orbit - just to be sure


OMG- that & "Game over, man!" are officially part of our language... thanks Jim Cameron!:freak:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

My first reaction to seeing the design of the '09 ship was that it looked like it was fresh out of the pages of MAD Magazine. I would have probably purchased at least one of the kits out of curiosity - and attempted to alter it to something more balanced and aesthetically pleasing.

Even though I didn't care for the design, I do hope that the modelers who were looking forward to this kit will someday get rewarded for their patience.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Somehow I just don't like the bussard domes looking like a woman's breasts. Then the cowling adds an equally bad male connotation. But, hey, if that's why Scotty likes 'em....


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Roflol !


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Ductapeforever said:


> Roflol !


This thread has taken a turn into dark territory....:freak:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Why not? Everything about this ship has been discussed for months. I would have liked the ship and film to have been different, but it did make money and kept the franchise going.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Richard Baker said:


> I just hate to see any scifi kit cancelled, whether I like the design or not.
> Even if you do not like the ship, it can alway be bashed into something you do like.


Great Point Richard! I agree.

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

Trek Ace said:


> My first reaction to seeing the design of the '09 ship was that it looked like it was fresh out of the pages of MAD Magazine.


That's exactly the impression it made on me as well.

Though I don't personally find this design attractive, I wouldn't mind at all to see a kit, as long as it doesn't negatively impact the release of more interesting things. In fact, if this kit were released I might just purchase one if for no other reason than to replace those horrid nacelles with something more appropriate.

---------------


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

If it was released and did tank in sales, I wonder if that would have been a (false) single to some producers, new Trek Kits are no longer in demand?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

scotthm said:


> That's exactly the impression it made on me as well.
> 
> Though I don't personally find this design attractive, I wouldn't mind at all to see a kit, as long as it doesn't negatively impact the release of more interesting things. In fact, if this kit were released I might just purchase one if for no other reason than to replace those horrid nacelles with something more appropriate.
> 
> ---------------


I wonder if anyone has photoshopped TOS nacelles onto it and moved the whole neck/saucer forward?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

robiwon said:


> I wonder if anyone has photoshopped TOS nacelles onto it and moved the whole neck/saucer forward?


I saw one, bt I can't remember where...


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

To properly change the design of this ship you need to keep the saucer, replace the neck, secondary hull, pylons, nacelles, uh.......nevermind.


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

dreadnaught726 said:


> To properly change the design of this ship you need to keep the saucer, replace the neck, secondary hull, pylons, nacelles, uh.......nevermind.


Don't forget to putty over the windshield.

---------------


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

scotthm said:


> Don't forget to putty over the windshield.


LOL! When I was a little kid, I thought the viewscreen WAS a windshield.
I guess JJ never grew out of that concept.:thumbsup:


----------

